# IETF attendees reengineer their hotel's Wi-Fi network



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> What happens when a bunch of IETF super nerds show up in Paris for a major conference and discover their hotel's Wi-Fi network has imploded?
> 
> They give it an Extreme Wi-Fi Makeover.


More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

This from that article:



> "This wireless network is still likely to have its issues," he warned. "I'm still seeing high latency and frequently dropped packets. It's improved, but far from perfect. It's a 2.4Ghz infrastructure in a highly 3D and rather radio transparent environment -- where the three non-overlapping channels [all that are possible in that band] are a real problem."


On the job training, eh?


----------

